# Lasagna



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

I use the same recipe every time I make lasgna and yet it never comes out the same, wht's with that. Lasagna is probably the only thing I use recipe for. And fallow it to the t. It's just weird.


----------



## Dina (Jul 26, 2006)

Are you using the same temperature for cooking it? The variance in time you cook the sauce and bake the whole thing may make a difference.


----------



## amber (Jul 26, 2006)

What tastes different about it?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know, the flavor the seasoning, I can't really describe, it's just weird. 
Everything is the same. I'm telling you i am fallowing this recipe with precision. This is the only lasagna recipe I like and only one I use.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe the herbs are losing potency.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 26, 2006)

Different brands of tomato sauce, pasta, cheese, meats, etc.?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

Same, same, same and no meat. No, really, everything is the same. The only thing that might be different are red bell peppers, that I buy fresh, but how different can they be.


----------



## gwkr36a (Jul 26, 2006)

Does the sauce taste the same as always before you assemble it?.


----------



## cara (Jul 26, 2006)

can you quote the recipe?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

gwkr36a said:
			
		

> Does the sauce taste the same as always before you assemble it?.


 
I think so,  i always make it the same.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> can you quote the recipe?


 
here is the link to it, i've posted before:
Lasagna


----------



## auntdot (Jul 26, 2006)

I know this is a hard question to answer but when you say the dish does not turn out the same, can you explain how one batch differs from another?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

No, unfortunately i can't. Last time i made it it was just so gooooood, but last night i made it again it is like blugh .....


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2006)

Charlie:

When it's not great does it taste bad or just not as tasty?  Is it bitter, sour, dry, too sweet?  Or does it just not taste as good as the good ones?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2006)

Not as good, tastes fine, but not as good. And like I said this is the only thing that i use and fallow the recipe. Everything else I cook from my head and would not be surprised if it did not taste the same.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe it is something you are eating or drinking before and during the meal.  That could affect your taste buds.


----------

